# Rancilio Rocky calibration



## Ed.F (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a Rancilio Rocky grinder and want to find a repairer in UK or would welcome suggestions as to how to recalibrate (I've followed Youtube suggestions). My machine can't get the burrs close enough together to grind espresso (they used to) but now are refusing to touch (so I can them pull back a step or two and thus recalibrate).

Any suggestions,

hopefully

Ed


----------

